# Logitech Setpoint 4.7 (New)



## Polarman (Dec 6, 2008)

I just noticed that Logitech has updated it's Setpoint software to 4.7 for both XP and Vista.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/downloads/&cl=us,en

Sadly, nothing new for G - Keyboards.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 8, 2008)

@Polarman,

Good find. I wonder why the SetPoint Updater did not find it?


----------



## James1991 (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL....... i looked yesterday and 4.6 was still the newest.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 9, 2008)

Update:  for the 1st time since using xp64 and setpoint,  I now can fully program my g5 mouse and my wave wireless keyboard (yes I know weird combo)  and  onscreen display back (since xp32).  XP64 users rejoice!!!  Logitech finally fixed the dam driver!


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Update:  for the 1st time since using xp64 and setpoint,  I now can fully program my g5 mouse and my wave wireless keyboard (yes I know weird combo)  and  onscreen display back (since xp32).  XP64 users rejoice!!!  Logitech finally fixed the dam driver!



at least you have found something different. i have vista x64 and a MX Revolution. i am yet to see a difference other than the installer was different and i can now tell it to show me how much battery power is left in either a percentage or days again(it kept disapearing in 4.60).


----------



## johnspack (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes,  I kept getting that with previous setpoints,  just battery display and nothing for my g5.  Now I've got all these cursor speed control settings,  button programming ect on both devices that I haven't seen since xp32.  Hope they fix the vista64 stuff by win7!


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

everything already works in vista 64. i meant there was nothing different as in they havent added anything else


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just gotta wait for uberoptions so i can get full function out of the MX510.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 9, 2008)

I just meant the main menu and sub-menus,  I've never seen them before now!:





I've others,  but prob the same as what you already have..


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I just meant the main menu and sub-menus,  I've never seen them before now!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have more




with that mouse you should have the one with the magnifying glass(zoom settings) and the battery
the little wheel one in between those two is only for my mouse(some other might use it to but i dont no of any)


----------



## johnspack (Dec 9, 2008)

Huh,  oh well,  I ran uberoptions and all it did was this,  and added orientation settings:


----------



## chevell (Jan 15, 2009)

James1991 said:


> LOL....... i looked yesterday and 4.6 was still the newest.



Today it's the 5.0 which does install for me. Looks like logitech made a working setpoint driver just for Windows 7.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

i install uberoptions to get full customization per app for my MX510 mouse


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2009)

to update 4.7 software has problem with game mode enabling, look at these forums here

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech...thread.id=18268&view=by_date_ascending&page=1


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2009)

i've been on 4.7 for a while now.

It allows different speed settings for different mice, which 4.6 did not. (raising the speed on my dinovo raised the speed on my mouse too)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2009)

well for many the game settings are not staying permanent where they did in previous versions, well read the topics last page and you will see whats going on with my stuff now, i think others have posted the same effect.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2009)

oh i have noticed a bug. under windows 7 with these, my mouse speed goes crap sometimes after waking from sleep mode. i have to unplug and replug the mouse to get it working at its proper speed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2009)

well i somewhat escalated the problem further now, after removal and doing part of the removal procedures, lulnchr.exe loads up in a spam attack it seems (repetitive loading) until resources run out, that is after installing 4.6 from 4.7, i had to disable logitech setpoint related software to get it to stop but it looks like im going to be going thru the thorough process now which requires a cleanboot etc.

btw check out that topic and see what you think about that one person trying to tell me something that he thinks he knows but seems to never have tried it for himself, gotta love jackasses.


----------

